# I had the strangest dream last night



## Ron Burgundy (12 Jan 2007)

Normally i wouldn't think twice about dreams but this one really got me.

I dreamt that someone i know from when i was in national school wrote a book about me, including sport, ex girlfriends, school, work etc.

I was back in the village i grew up in and everyone was reading it. i was impressed by the detail, the book had a the scores from all the matches i played in growing up and what i scored in each game.

it had pictures from fromer relationships and an interview with my fiancee.

it was the most real dream i have ever had and i woke up so confused at 5am, i went back to sleep and the dream continued in dublin this time with people i know standing outside a pub reading the book and looking at me as i walked past.

overall it was the most amazing dream i've ever had and it has me gob smacked that my brain can come up with something so real and the detail was so true as in scores from games etc.


----------



## Betsy Og (12 Jan 2007)

surely there was some detail of it that was irrational when you reconsider it (apart from the overall unlikelihood of everyone reading the book).


----------



## Megan (12 Jan 2007)

Why was it strange that the scores from the games were right? You did say you played in these games so therefore wouldnt you know the score and it was you that was dreaming.


----------



## r2d2 (12 Jan 2007)

I have to say that it sounds pretty impressive to me....I guess they were scorelines that you'd long since forgotten about.....The power of the subconcious mind is a bit scary sometimes


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2007)

Why was any of it strange? Most of our dreams are just regurgitations of stuff that we have experienced or thought about at some point - usually recently but not always.


----------



## Deirdra (14 Jan 2007)

I hate to admit it, but I had a dream about Clubman. He kidnapped me! But I was surprised when he had a top of the range Audi car, I didn't expect he was an Audi driver. 

Thankfullly I woke up, but a very strange dream indeed.


----------



## Guest127 (14 Jan 2007)

has anybody (else) thought of a person or place and in the next day or so you either meet that person or place comes up in conversion etc. even though you havn't seen or met him/her or thought about that place  for 20 years? same with other things. sometimes out of the blue I wonder what happened in say a court case or to sombody and next thing its in the news/papers/or out of the blue it comes up in conversation etc. I find this happens pretty often . weird.


----------



## Marion (14 Jan 2007)

The only thing that is constant with me is that I have nightmares/don't sleep  immediately before I return to work after holidays. I wasn't surpised to find out that many of my colleagues have the same issue.

Marion


----------



## Sarah W (15 Jan 2007)

Deirdra said:


> I hate to admit it, but I had a dream about Clubman. He kidnapped me! But I was surprised when he had a top of the range Audi car, I didn't expect he was an Audi driver.
> 
> Thankfullly I woke up, but a very strange dream indeed.




Sorry to disappoint you but I *think* Clubman rides a bike! 

Sarah


----------



## Purple (15 Jan 2007)

That would freak me out Ron. There's some weird **** going on in your head that your brain is keeping to itself.....spooky. It sounds like you do your best to control your ego but it’s a constant struggle to contain your intelligence and not look down on the plebs.
Hey, it’s nice to know I’m not alone!


----------



## Dowee (15 Jan 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> has anybody (else) thought of a person or place and in the next day or so you either meet that person or place comes up in conversion etc. even though you havn't seen or met him/her or thought about that place  for 20 years? same with other things. sometimes out of the blue I wonder what happened in say a court case or to sombody and next thing its in the news/papers/or out of the blue it comes up in conversation etc. I find this happens pretty often . weird.



I experience this on a relatively frequent basis.


----------



## Purple (15 Jan 2007)

Dowee said:


> I experience this on a relatively frequent basis.


I knew you were going to say that!


----------



## Dowee (15 Jan 2007)

Purple said:


> I knew you were going to say that!


----------



## Gordanus (15 Jan 2007)

Dowee said:


> I experience this on a relatively frequent basis.



That's ok - I find the amount of times it doesn't happen to be extremely weird.  Sometimes I go somewhere new and I don't meet anyone who knows anyone that I know too!  Freaky!


----------



## PM1234 (16 Jan 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> has anybody (else) thought of a person or place and in the next day or so you either meet that person or place comes up in conversion etc. even though you havn't seen or met him/her or thought about that place for 20 years? same with other things. sometimes out of the blue I wonder what happened in say a court case or to sombody and next thing its in the news/papers/or out of the blue it comes up in conversation etc. I find this happens pretty often . weird.


 

Do you think we're just more aware of it when we've been thinking recently about it. Other times its not on our mind although still in the papers/media but we just don't pay so much attention to it.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2007)

Chances are there are quite logical explanations for feelings of deja vu that most of us experience from time to time. Chances are there are quite logical explanations for feelings of deja vu that most of us experience from time to time.


----------



## Guest127 (16 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Chances are there are quite logical explanations for feelings of deja vu that most of us experience from time to time. Chances are there are quite logical explanations for feelings of deja vu that most of us experience from time to time.


 
how did I know  that would come up


----------



## Guest127 (16 Jan 2007)

or that CM would be the poster ?


----------



## Purple (17 Jan 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> or that CM would be the poster ?



that's very cynical of you cuchulainn


----------



## liteweight (18 Jan 2007)

Synchronicity!


----------



## Guest127 (18 Jan 2007)

happened again this week. a work colleague of mrs cu has condition that requires surgery. doctors were telling her about the chances of full recover etc etc and she was obviously discussing this at work. mrs cu came home and in the course of the evening mentioned her work colleague. I remembered a work colleague of mine whose girlfriend had the same symptons, about 30 years ago. shes still alive and well and he's deceased. that was on monday of this week. yesterday bumped into a former workmate and we had a 10 minute chat. see this fella fairly regulary, ( had drinks just before Christmas with him)so you can imagine my surprise when he just announced that xxxxx is dead 20  years this year. he had no reason whatsoever to say it, and in all the times we have met in the past he has never mentioned xxxx. weird.


----------

